# Does my Otto have velvet?



## pperez25 (Mar 22, 2013)

i have a 20 gallon tank and recently had a bad case of velvet in my tank which killed 7 neon tetras and a betta =( I have 3 ottos left and they have been fine eating well and very active but they look as if they have gold dust on them. I was wondering if this was just the ottos color or if it's velvet? There are two pictures of 2 of my ottos . If anyone can help me that would be great\
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/jacklover_14/20130413_115023.jpg

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e233/jacklover_14/20130413_115101.jpg


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

grr. Can't see pics. Try uploading to a 3rd party photo site like image bucket and link to them. But google "velvet fish disease image" and see if it looks like that. But another name for velvet is "gold dust disease" since that is what it can look like so that is cause for concern.


----------



## pperez25 (Mar 22, 2013)

There I have uploaded the pics let me know what you think? im not sure if thats just the normal color of a otto


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a normal oto to me. there are some color variations to them. Can't see any suspicious spots or fuzz on them.


----------

